# Nova Scotia - Kildare Landing



## lmkucala (Aug 20, 2019)

We have an interval exchange request in for several areas in June of 2020, and I just received an email from Internal saying that a 3 BR (we only need 2 but that's fine) at Kildare Landing in Nova Scotia was available! 

This resort doesn't seem to have any reviews, and it is listed on II as a "limited availability" resort.  We have never been to Nova Scotia and it looks like a beautiful area on Cape Breton island but I'm wondering if anyone has been to this resort or the area and has any advice.  I have until close of business today to decide if we want to take this.  I'm thinking we should grab it!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 22, 2019)

You posted this on the Nova Scotia TA forum as well.  I replied to you there on Tuesday.  Just noticed this thread here.

Haven't stayed at this resort, but it is in a lovely area on the Cabot Trail of Cape Breton.  We have spent a lot of time in the area over the years and will be back there in October.

The resort is adjacent to (part of?) a golf resort and is just outside the pretty little town of Baddeck.  Hope you took it.  The photos of the resort look good.


----------



## lmkucala (Aug 22, 2019)

I decided not to take it - primarily because the availability for flights from Minneapolis is not real good until later in June.  This was for the first week of June.   If something comes up sometime later in the summer we will definitely visit this area!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 22, 2019)

Unfortunately, getting one in peak season may be difficult.  It is a small resort, so only a few units and the peak season (summer) is relatively short, since there are no significant winter tourist activities.  But who knows?  Keep your fingers crossed!

Getting flights from Minneapolis means at least one flight change.  The closest airport to Baddeck is Sydney (YQY), about an hour away.  There are a limited number of direct flights from Toronto Pearson (YYZ) to Sydney.

Since you will need a rental car anyway, you would have more flight choices by flying into Halifax (YHZ).  It is about a 4-hour drive to Baddeck.  Direct flights to Halifax are frequent from Toronto and I believe also from Boston and New York City.  You could also grab a quick connector flight from Halifax to Sydney, which are frequent.  It would avoid the longer drive, but it means one more flight change!!

Good luck on your search.  I gave you some activity hints on my TA forum post, if you do manage to get there.


----------



## lmkucala (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks!  I did look at flights into Halifax (they were limited into Sydney) and considered that, but it was still an all day journey from Minnesota meaning we would have to fly in a day early which didn't work out for these dates for us.   I'll keep searching, and still might reconsider if it comes up again!  It is definitely an area I would like to visit someday!


----------

